

Intelligent analysis of a deeply flawed Daily Show interview about Islam - vincentdm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAbNjRmKeIE

======
vincentdm
Please skip/sit through the intro (first minute), after that it gets really
interesting. I'm curious about people's opinion from a US perspective...

------
maxharris
Thanks for this link - I found it very interesting!

